# Do you think kim kardishian is hot?



## macface (Jun 14, 2007)

Just in case you dont know who she is she has a sex tape with ray-j and shes friends with paris Hilton.


----------



## triccc (Jun 14, 2007)

uhh... nope, not really


----------



## KAIA (Jun 14, 2007)

She looks like a Porn star which IMO is not hot.
I saw more pictures of her, I think she's pretty (but then again i have a thing for exotic looking girls) and waaaaaaaaay prettier than Paris.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she is very hot.  I love her features, her hair, her skin tone and her shape.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she is a very attractive girl.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she's pretty.


----------



## Jade (Jun 14, 2007)

Nope..way too much makeup, and I hate the way she does those squat poses and sticks out her ass when photogrophers are around.


----------



## Urbana (Jun 14, 2007)

nope, i dont think shes hot


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she's a pretty girl, even though she paid for her bum/nose/boobs/lips and who knows what else.


----------



## amoona (Jun 14, 2007)

I used to think she was gorgeous until I saw/heard bout the tape and now she just looks like a woren out stripper to me. haha


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the girl is FOOOINE. But, my opinion is that she has had quite a bit of plastic surgery to look that way. At least they did a good job!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 15, 2007)

She's a PBWCF. I guess that makes her 'warm'.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 15, 2007)

I think she is sexy and voluptuous (sp?). Nice to see a skanky brunette for a change lol. And I saw a good portion of that sex video. Kinda boring if you ask me. And to be honest I watched it more to see her than Ray J. Anway back to the question, yeah IMO she's hot.

And has she had surgery??? really? I would have guess those were her body parts.


----------



## amoona (Jun 15, 2007)

She hasn't had plastic surgery. Have you seen her all her siblings and her mother?! They all look related and I doubt the entire family went to the plastic surgents office and asked for the same nose, eyes, mouth, etc. 

The only thing she's ever been accused of having done was her boobs. But I don't think they're fake, trust me I have big boobs and a tiny body and people always thing I have fake boobs. It's just a good push-up bra lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 15, 2007)

apparently, this is the "before"
http://www.dotspotter.com/photos/480...lastic_Surgery
but, it does look reeeeally old so who knows. it could just be a bad pic. oh well, surgery or not the girl is hot IMHO


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_She hasn't had plastic surgery. Have you seen her all her siblings and her mother?! They all look related and I doubt the entire family went to the plastic surgents office and asked for the same nose, eyes, mouth, etc. 

The only thing she's ever been accused of having done was her boobs. But I don't think they're fake, trust me I have big boobs and a tiny body and people always thing I have fake boobs. It's just a good push-up bra lol._

 
actually now that I think about it they DO look alike (they're all gorgeous!) hmmm...


----------



## amoona (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't see a difference from the "before" and "after".


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 15, 2007)

Unless that's a bad pic, her nose is definitely more "streamlined" now.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 15, 2007)

I always laugh when people say she had like 6 things done.  I doubt it.  I have seen that old pic too.  I think she was 16 or something.  If you look at the pic, she has full lips, wide hips, what looks to be a big butt, and her boobs are kinda full too.  I think she had her nose trimmed and maybe a boob job, but that's it.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 15, 2007)

she's pretty :]


----------



## Bybs (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually think that she's quite attractive.


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_Just in case you dont know who she is she has a sex tape with ray-j and shes friends with paris Hilton. 
_

 
Seems like that's all it takes these days to be famous. Fuck, I hate society's obsession with these absolute waste of space girls!! There are so many more people worthy of fame.


----------



## macface (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Seems like that's all it takes these days to be famous. Fuck, I hate society's obsession with these absolute waste of space girls!! There are so many more people worthy of fame._

 
I think shes hot


----------



## little teaser (Jun 16, 2007)

i think shes hot.. but i dont like her ass, as in bum


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 18, 2007)

Heck yeah she's hot and I don't know why she ever went out with Nick Cannon.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

she has her moments... but that's just like anyone else i guess.  and, even though i'm a straight girl, she's got a HOT ASS.. lol!!


----------



## M.I.A. (Jun 18, 2007)

AHHH i think she is GORGEOUS! plus her step brother is MY HUSBAND brody jenner! lol 3 of my friends have seen him, but not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how sad


----------



## macface (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_AHHH i think she is GORGEOUS! plus her step brother is MY HUSBAND brody jenner! lol 3 of my friends have seen him, but not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how sad_

 
I didnt know brody was hr tep brother?


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 18, 2007)

i think shes pretty but alot of girls look similar so shes nothing special
btw what nationality is she?


----------



## Trashionista (Jun 18, 2007)

I think she is smokin'!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i think shes pretty but alot of girls look similar so shes nothing special
btw what nationality is she?_

 

Armenian


----------



## Lil_D (Jun 18, 2007)

She's gorgeous not gonna lie. I saw her porno all I got to say is she was layin there like a star fish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and R-Jay did the work. Oh yeah I've heard her talk in interviews all I got to say is she's a AIR HEAD. 

I remember her sister on Filthy Rich Caddle Drive Dayum the cast on there were all airheads.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

I think she's super hot!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2007)

I think she is gorgeous.  I didn't know she had plastic surgery but it makes a lot more sense now that I know that!


----------



## macface (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i think shes pretty but alot of girls look similar so shes nothing special
btw what nationality is she?_

 
I think shes armenian.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 20, 2007)

her before picture is like her awkward teen years. so i cant really tell

i dont think she is hot. no.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

She is pretty, of course. Like everyone else she photographs well and badly. I think this is a nice pic of her:


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 29, 2007)

it depends... i'd have to see her before the suspected collagen injections, nose job, breast enlargement, (suspected) butt implants and goodness knows what other artificialities shes put herself through!


----------



## faifai (Jun 29, 2007)

I think she's pretty hot. I'm pretty sure she's gotten her boobs done and other stuff, but whoever her surgeon was, they did a good job.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 1, 2007)

eww...no. i'm not sure what it is, but something about her just really turns me off.


----------



## goink (Jul 1, 2007)

She qualifies as hot, but nothing about her really appeals to me.
Whenever I see her photographs, I think about her bum and how it will look 20-30 years from now...without surgery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, I am weird.


----------



## User67 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think she is beyond gorgeous & if I ever have the $$$ to get my boobs done I'm bringing a picture of her's to show the Dr. just what I want. I love everything about her style.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 1, 2007)

I think she's a goregous slut.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 3, 2007)

i think she's pretty but her rep is tarnished.

and im sorry but her behind is enhanced i dont care what anyone says, her sisters are all thin and have minimal curves when her's are very in ur face.  she's pretty yes but i think she's had some help.

 lol if thats true...


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 3, 2007)

I do think she's very hot, It makes me sad that she's so loose. That's so unattractive in anyone


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 3, 2007)

NO. no. no!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daFilli* 

 
_and im sorry but her behind is enhanced i dont care what anyone says, her sisters are all thin and have minimal curves when her's are very in ur face._

 
I think she may have had something done but I think she is naturally curvier than her sisters, especially judging by her old pics.  Genetics are just a funny thing.  Look at Beyonce and her sister.  They couldn't look more different, in terms of their shapes.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 4, 2007)

I think she is very hott.. =P


----------



## frocher (Jul 11, 2007)

She is pretty... but too skanky to be hot.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know who she is but I'm going to have to say yes she is hot. I was just browsing another site and came across these pictures and I think she's gorgeous. I love that burgundy dress she is wearing! Her figure is just amazing.

http://www.popoholic.com/2007/07/12/kim-kardashian-has-crazy-curves/


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 13, 2007)

she's hot, but she doesn't look very interesting. i didn't know who she was until now, but if i was flipping through a magazine and saw her, i wouldn't take a second look.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep, I think she's very pretty!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

She looks like a skanky hooker.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

No. not really.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2007)

whos cares if shes pretty cos shes had surgery or cos she wears shit loads of makeup

the bottom line is shes still pretty...and thats that!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2007)

i think shes really pretty...but fake and ditzy. which cancels out the pretty


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

I think she kinda looks like a guy in drag...


----------

